# Leveling For The Winter



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The guy who delivered our TT from Camping world told us that we didn't have to worry about leveling the trailer for the winter. It was brought to my attention that it should be leveled to keep the refrigerator level during winter storage. I read in the owners manual that if you are set up for extended periods, but,using it - that it should be level due to the way it operates.

So, which is it - do I need to worry or can I leave it as is for the winter?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I wouldn't worry if the Refrig is off. Don't store it upside down, but a few degrees shouldn't matter.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup. I agree with Nathan. Upside-down storage really isn't good . . . makes it real difficult to get in the door.

We don't worry about levelling for the winter. The refrig won't be in use (that's what levelling is really needed for) and the TT is _close-enough-to-level_ that walking in or sleeping when we do use it in the yard is comfortable. However, we do chock *ALL* tires because the ground will heave and shift, and we have a large pond nearby ....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

When not in use in either summer/winter I store our OB with the nose a little high and with a slight drop towards the side slide. This helps in letting the rain run off and away from the slide seals. As for the refrig operating properly, I've yet to have any issues so long as I'm close to level.

Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Yup. I agree with Nathan. Upside-down storage really isn't good . . . makes it real difficult to get in the door.
> 
> We don't worry about levelling for the winter. The refrig won't be in use (that's what levelling is really needed for) and the TT is _close-enough-to-level_ that walking in or sleeping when we do use it in the yard is comfortable. However, we do chock *ALL* tires because the ground will heave and shift, and we have a large pond nearby ....


You now I almost considered that....upside down storage....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Yup. I agree with Nathan. Upside-down storage really isn't good . . . makes it real difficult to get in the door.
> 
> We don't worry about levelling for the winter. The refrig won't be in use (that's what levelling is really needed for) and the TT is _close-enough-to-level_ that walking in or sleeping when we do use it in the yard is comfortable. However, we do chock *ALL* tires because the ground will heave and shift, and we have a large pond nearby ....


More importantly you have Eric nearby!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Yup. I agree with Nathan. Upside-down storage really isn't good . . . makes it real difficult to get in the door.
> 
> We don't worry about levelling for the winter. The refrig won't be in use (that's what levelling is really needed for) and the TT is _close-enough-to-level_ that walking in or sleeping when we do use it in the yard is comfortable. However, we do chock *ALL* tires because the ground will heave and shift, and we have a large pond nearby ....


More importantly you have Eric nearby!








[/quote]
So true. But I was trying to be at least a little bit diplomatic


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

outbacknjack said:


> When not in use in either summer/winter I store our OB with the nose a little high and with a slight drop towards the side slide. This helps in letting the rain run off and away from the slide seals. As for the refrig operating properly, I've yet to have any issues so long as I'm close to level.
> 
> Ed


That is what i do!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep a little nose high. My purpose is so the runoff is away from the front where I really don't want to see the black streaks and that curved roof is more likely to have leaking problems.

As far as the fridge, the manual says it just needs to be close - what would be comfortable to you I think is the way it words it. As you say, that is in the context of running it though. I've never had a problem that I know of from storing it a little nose up.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

A Camping World Tech told us, that having the fridge level, is not as important as it used to be when turned on. (even running it during travel isn't an issue as I once was told) a few degrees is certainly no issue at all, as I understand it. I suppose it could be upside down is it is off though. You never know when you need that information (I'll post a pic, when I do)







.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

. Don't store it upside down, 
[/quote]









Gotta love this forum


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

, and we have a large pond nearby ....








[/quote]

cool! a trailer wash on your property!







Is that the same place that Seeker goes to get dirty?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[More importantly you have Eric nearby!








[/quote]

AND even more importantly, Eric stores his trailer at Wolfwood, so his trailer should withstand the impact of another run away trailer


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this year we chose to not level ours while sleeping for the winter so the water can't pool anywhere on the roof


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I also store mine nose high for water drainage, and I also clip some clothes pegs to the gutter spouts as this also helps prevent water from flowing down the side of the OB.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shaela21 said:


> I also store mine nose high for water drainage, and I also clip some clothes pegs to the gutter spouts as this also helps prevent water from flowing down the side of the OB.


I added these extension and they work great.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I also store mine nose high for water drainage, and I also clip some clothes pegs to the gutter spouts as this also helps prevent water from flowing down the side of the OB.


I added these extension and they work great.









[/quote]
Puff _CAME_ with those extensions and we still have LOTS of black streaks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> > , and we have a large pond nearby ....
> 
> 
> cool! a trailer wash on your property!
> ...


Oh yeah. You're a funny girl


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I added these extension and they work great.


Puff _CAME_ with those extensions and we still have LOTS of black streaks








[/quote]

The roof cleaner and sealer (dicor products) do reduce the level of black streaks. Marine wax on the skin also makes them easier to remove. The only way I know to eliminate them is indoor storage.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We 'toured' a couple of local dealers storage lots, last year before we put her away for a long winters nap, and all the TT's were sitting just like they had all summer long in the dealers lot!! So we just parked her out back, and waited for spring!! All went well!! Up the road from us the guy left his right on it's summer spot even left the slide out!! ALL winter and no problem this spring!!


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

outbacknjack said:


> When not in use in either summer/winter I store our OB with the nose a little high and with a slight drop towards the side slide. This helps in letting the rain run off and away from the slide seals. As for the refrig operating properly, I've yet to have any issues so long as I'm close to level.
> 
> Ed


This is how I store mine, however I get it about level before I start the fridge.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

shaela21 said:


> I also store mine nose high for water drainage, and I also clip some clothes pegs to the gutter spouts as this also helps prevent water from flowing down the side of the OB.


X2!

Mike


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We too raise the front for the water to run off. Especially when there is ice...it can melt and run off the sides.....


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Ours has a slopped roof, I'm glad cause this could be so stressful!

slope, no slope, uphill, downhill, Eric no Eric.........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Northern Wind said:


> Ours has a slopped roof, I'm glad cause this could be so stressful!
> 
> slope, no slope, uphill, downhill, Eric no Eric.........


upside down, right side up,


----------

